# [GN] Newegg Responded (Sort Of) Part 1 of 2



## EastCoast

Ok, just in case anyone was not aware newegg has been shafting customers on the return of items purchased from them. Offering various reasons as to why the RMA/Return was rejected. In this case, an open box item, GN was accused of damaging the pins of the cpu socket and leaving thermal paste on the motherboard. GN explained that the box was never opened and was returned to newegg unopened.

It was later determined by GN that the motherboard was sent to repair back to gigabyte in which they charged newegg $100 to fix. Which newegg declined to repair. But instead had the motherboard shipped back to newegg. In which the MB was sold as "open box" in which GN purchased. And, as you already guessed was denied a refund. The biggest blunder in all of this was that a sticker was left on the mb creating a smoking gun to what really happened. GN investigated and found out and flushed out the details.

Now, this is just one example. This isn't the defacto behavior of denying refunds/RMAs. There were so many complaints of shady business tactics of how people were denied refunds that GN, along with their own experience with newegg, decided to show up at newegg's front door with cameras to get an interview with them to address the issues.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493355074319306752This is the 1st response they posted on their tweeter account just prior to the interview. There will be another video posted detailing that interview soon.

Side Note:
I was unaware of these practices because I rarely had to return something I bought from them. And back in the day if I ever did was just as painless as buying it. But we are talking before or by 2010 era. So, I was shocked to learn about this. Steve makes a good point. This is more about "righting the ship" and create competition in the market as you don't want just 1 or 2 places to buy PC parts from.


----------



## Insidious Supra

I was fed up with them after the whole shuffle fiasco, forcing people to buy bundles with psu's that were KNOWN to be faulty (and explode). Among other junk ware. To get their hands on a gpu. That was bad enough. I'm glad this is getting attention, though, so they will lose more business.


----------



## StAndrew

This is just scratching the surface. I've learned long ago that (at least for monitors) Amazon "open box" meant "RMA rejected". NEVER buy open box monitor from Amazon unless you are ok with dead and stuck pixels.


----------



## Mergatroid

I have been keeping an eye on this case. It seems GN is done for now.
I couldn't believe how Newegg lied through their teeth. The stick from newegg's original RMA attempt to Gigabyte was still on the board. The people doing the RMA for GN should have seen that sticker, and known it was board that should not have been sold.
They also could have looked up the history of the board, just like they did when GN called then and pretended to be a pallet purchaser.

There is no way to give Newegg the benefit of the doubt here. They had three way to tell this board was pre-damaged and did not make use of any of them, or did and didn't care.

The business I work for, myself and my friends will no longer be purchasing anything from Newegg.

This is 3 scams now.

1. Forcing people who want a video card to purchase other items they don't want, and if one of those items is bad and needs to be RMAd, Newegg will make them send back all the items, including the video card.
2. Selling a known bad power supply (wasn't this also a Gigabyte?), and when it almost burns your house down, refusing to RMA it. From what I heard, Gigabyte was also refusing to RMA that PSU, and in fact tried to blame GN for bad testing procedures. I find it hard to believe these actions are legal.
3. Refusing to issue refunds on damaged product they sell to unsuspecting clients.

3-strikes and you're outta there Newegg. Gone.


----------



## Arctucas

Not that I buy a lot from Newegg, but never had a bad product, and the one kit of DDR4 I returned was promptly refunded.


----------



## Vici0us

StAndrew said:


> This is just scratching the surface. I've learned long ago that (at least for monitors) Amazon "open box" meant "RMA rejected". NEVER buy open box monitor from Amazon unless you are ok with dead and stuck pixels.


Don't ever buy even new monitors from newegg. About a year ago I was shopping for a monitor and I was gonna buy one from Newegg.. BUT I found out that they had a policy stating that a monitor has to have 5 - 7 ( I believe it's 7) dead/stuck pixels otherwise you can't send it back. Lol.. ***? So let's say even having 4 dead/stuck pixels is totally okay? Yeah... NO! Newegg has gone downhill.


----------



## bscool

Vici0us said:


> Don't ever buy even new monitors from newegg. About a year ago I was shopping for a monitor and I was gonna buy one from Newegg.. BUT I found out that they had a policy stating that a monitor has to have 5 - 7 ( I believe it's 7) dead/stuck pixels otherwise you can't send it back. Lol.. ***? So let's say even having 4 dead/stuck pixels is totally okay? Yeah... NO! Newegg has gone downhill.


I think they have changed it to 1 pixel now because people complained. Are you a human?


----------



## Vici0us

bscool said:


> I think they have changed it to 1 pixel now because people complained. Are you a human?


Only updated on Nov. 29th. Think about how many people received defective monitors over the past few years with up to 6 stuck/dead pixels. That's just messed up.


----------



## Nikado7

Remember the Nvidia fiasco with hwunboxed? Yeah... You won't remember this in a month either. They know it, they know if they play it off then time will erase it. The more they talk about it or this or that the longer it stays in the news. 

Frankly I haven't used Newegg in a while after half the stuff I want being shipped from China. I used Newegg because it was Newegg stuff with Newegg name Newegg trust. Now they are just a front to sell for someone else. Hell with that. I'm not dealing with middle men I'll just go to the main man.


----------



## speed_demon

I am still trying to get a replacement for the gigabyte 750 watt exploding PSU that I purchased as part of a bundle. Newegg said to contact Gigabyte; Gigabyte says to contact Newegg...


----------



## StAndrew

Nikado7 said:


> Remember the Nvidia fiasco with hwunboxed? Yeah... You won't remember this in a month either. They know it, they know if they play it off then time will erase it. The more they talk about it or this or that the longer it stays in the news.
> 
> Frankly I haven't used Newegg in a while after half the stuff I want being shipped from China. I used Newegg because it was Newegg stuff with Newegg name Newegg trust. Now they are just a front to sell for someone else. Hell with that. I'm not dealing with middle men I'll just go to the main man.


I slightly disagree. They are staring down the barrel of a class action lawsuit and everyone who ever had an RMA rejected, legitimately or not, is going to jump on that train and take Newegg straight to pain town. 

They are probably in crisis mode now and trying to figure out how to pay off everyone who was screwed over (for how many years?) before the lawyers start chomping. I don't know how well they've kept records but I bet a lot of people are working overtime in that RMA department.


----------



## Nikado7

StAndrew said:


> I slightly disagree. They are staring down the barrel of a class action lawsuit and everyone who ever had an RMA rejected, legitimately or not, is going to jump on that train and take Newegg straight to pain town.
> 
> They are probably in crisis mode now and trying to figure out how to pay off everyone who was screwed over (for how many years?) before the lawyers start chomping. I don't know how well they've kept records but I bet a lot of people are working overtime in that RMA department.


I hope so. I know a few myself who bought full system open box from Newegg, dead. Rma said get lost.... So yeah hell with Newegg. Absolute shame since they used to be the go to. Just like tigerdirect used to be in the runnings too.


----------



## StAndrew

Nikado7 said:


> I hope so. I know a few myself who bought full system open box from Newegg, dead. Rma said get lost.... So yeah hell with Newegg. Absolute shame since they used to be the go to. Just like tigerdirect used to be in the runnings too.


Ouch. I bet that hurt too. I'd find my receipts and get into that RMA refund que quick. Or grab a lawyer


----------



## Dodgexander

StAndrew said:


> This is just scratching the surface. I've learned long ago that (at least for monitors) Amazon "open box" meant "RMA rejected". NEVER buy open box monitor from Amazon unless you are ok with dead and stuck pixels.


Where did you learn this?
I think that there's a chance it's a rejected RMA but I've bought plenty of other items off Amazon before that had just been opened and returned unwanted. I could even tell with a few of them because they smelled of smoke from the previous owner!


----------



## StAndrew

Dodgexander said:


> Where did you learn this?
> I think that there's a chance it's a rejected RMA but I've bought plenty of other items off Amazon before that had just been opened and returned unwanted. I could even tell with a few of them because they smelled of smoke from the previous owner!


Through my purchase hell with Amazon. Thankfully, Amazon's return service doesn't suck. 

All of them had at least one pixel stuck or bright, all of them were rejected by Asus (as they had a policy of so many bright pixels and so many suck pixels - 6 and 4? and each monitor was under the RMA threshold) so I just bought new.


----------



## CannedBullets

Damn, I remember when Newegg was the place to shop at for tech. Guessing those days are long gone.


----------



## StAndrew

Pile it on...

Newegg Tried To Bribe Me To Not Make This Video - YouTube

Newegg Doesn’t Want You To See These Messages - YouTube

The Newegg drama gets WORSE - YouTube


----------



## 8051

speed_demon said:


> I am still trying to get a replacement for the gigabyte 750 watt exploding PSU that I purchased as part of a bundle. Newegg said to contact Gigabyte; Gigabyte says to contact Newegg...


What do you do to break out of this circular firing squad? Sue gigabyte (the manufacturer) or newegg (the e-tailer) in small claims? I thought the manufacturer was responsible for backing up their products? If the problem is systemic do you think you could get a lawyer interested in a class action lawsuit against newegg or gigabytes?


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I started writing this post the other day but got sidetracked. Over time Newegg has just become another option to me versus, where I want to buy, seeking alternatives only if needed. Over time all the cool Newegg features were just chipped away at - they sell more parts than Best Buy but, I see them as another retailer I'd buy from if lowest price. I don't feel the "once you know, you newegg" anymore, if that makes sense. Its probably not the companies goal anymore to be fair.


----------



## OnceUgoBE

speed_demon said:


> I am still trying to get a replacement for the gigabyte 750 watt exploding PSU that I purchased as part of a bundle. Newegg said to contact Gigabyte; Gigabyte says to contact Newegg...


Mental note, continue to shop Antec when it's time to buy a new PSU.


----------



## speed_demon

8051 said:


> What do you do to break out of this circular firing squad? Sue gigabyte (the manufacturer) or newegg (the e-tailer) in small claims? I thought the manufacturer was responsible for backing up their products? If the problem is systemic do you think you could get a lawyer interested in a class action lawsuit against newegg or gigabytes?


I'm just going to toss the PSU in the trash and consider it an expensive lesson learned.


----------



## OnceUgoBE

bscool said:


> I think they have changed it to 1 pixel now because people complained. Are you a human?


Pat's Dell monitor affectionately. Thank you Michael.


----------



## Mergatroid

8051 said:


> What do you do to break out of this circular firing squad? Sue gigabyte (the manufacturer) or newegg (the e-tailer) in small claims? I thought the manufacturer was responsible for backing up their products? If the problem is systemic do you think you could get a lawyer interested in a class action lawsuit against newegg or gigabytes?


I have heard that Gigabyte was refusing monitor returns for warranty (this on youtube), plus the psu fiasco. I sold my Gigabyte 3070 Vision and I won't be purchasing any more of their products either.

Gigabyte:
If you cannot back up your warranty, then you are a useless company and the comunity is better off without you.


----------



## Nikado7

I find it interesting he announced via facebook feb 13 that hes going to newegg this (last) week. Andddddddd not a peep since. Not a vid since. Nothing. I think they are in a very awkward position to have someone come to your business with cameras saying show us how you actualllllly fixed your problem (since they probably didnt). Which to me means a few things will go down. They either won't show up at all and lock the doors on him, but he woulda quickly posted a video about it I would think. Or they will pay him off, heavily. Or the 0.01% chance that they show what they did to improve and give him an entire tour. Just seems odd its taking sooo long when he probably went there during working hours last week so probably had all weekend to edit/upload a video and still hasn't and not a peep from him in all this time. But todays still early


----------



## Nikado7

Well well.


----------



## EastCoast




----------



## Mergatroid

Glad to see some good news, but it will require at least a year of good reports about Newegg before I will trust them again.
How about the BS with making people purchase video cards with a bunch of stuff they don't want, and then refusing to RMA any of it unless the customer sends it all back? That's another scam.
And how about some comment on the refusal to take returns on the Gigabyte PSU that was burning? How can they even get away with that since it should be covered by their publicly available return policy?

It's nice that they addressed ONE of these issues.


----------



## 8051

For all we know newegg could just be blowing smoke up Steve's (and his viewers') derriere.


----------



## mouacyk

They better not -- like Steve says, we need a 3rd player, not just a duopoly between MicroCenter and Amazon.


----------



## aweir

8051 said:


> For all we know newegg could just be blowing smoke up Steve's (and his viewers') derriere.


That meeting was just a dog and pony show and a PR stunt. They'll drive home in their BMW and buy their stuff from Amazon, that actually has a return policy.


----------



## sweets3450

How the mighty have fallen. I miss the Newegg that had better customer service over any other retailer.


----------



## EniGma1987

So it has been about a year and a half since I last ordered with Newegg. I put in an order for an HBA since they had a price about $100 less than other places. My experience so far has been terrible. Ordered the card on April 28th, and said the estimated delivery of the 30th. Sounds great! Well, Newegg made a label on the 29th, but the item didn't get picked up by the carrier until May 3rd. That's cool, whatever. I was happy to see it said out for delivery the next day, the 4th. Unfortunately halfway through the day I see it says a delivery was attempted and that I wasn't home. Weird, since someone was home at my house and I never got any doorbell notifications that someone came by. I check my security cameras and see no one on them at all around the delivery time stated.

I also see at that time I am checking on the order that Newegg shipped the item with a signature required. That is really unfortunate, as things like that have a hard time getting delivered. It's a crapshoot whether someone will be at the house during a delivery attempt. Anything that requires a signature I always ship to my work. Newegg made no mention of a signature required when making the order, but I now see when digging through their policies that sometime last year they made a new one that says Newegg will "upgrade" all shipments over $500 to a signature required for the customer's protection. Well, Newegg should have made it clear a signature would be required so I would change the address. Anyway, not that important in the grand scheme of things because it wasn't delivered anyway, even though someone was home and there is no delivery driver on the security cameras. So they didn't actually come by despite what tracking says.

So I see it says estimated delivery is now the next day, which is fine. I was busy with stuff and forgot about the item till the weekend, when I started wondering where it was. I check the order and see no movement on the shipment at all. They haven't made any other attempts to deliver. I contact customer service and find they will only attempt a re-delivery if the customer calls into Newegg to schedule a new delivery attempt and confirms a day when they will be there to take delivery. Well, that is a problem, cause I work during the day, and they will only deliver between 9-5 according to Newegg. LOL. A customer shouldn't have to call in a schedule a delivery, the shipping should be delivering it automatically. So that's some BS. You also cannot "schedule a delivery attempt" for any time in the next 3 business days, because the customer service will not actually talk to the Newegg shipping service, they will only place a support ticket to their other side of the company that delivery should be made and nothing else. They say a ticket takes time to be processed, so one cannot be put in for the next day. I also asked customer service to request that the signature requirement be removed just to make sure it is delivered. I have never had a package stolen from my house and I have security cameras to see what happens if it did. Customer service said they will make a note on the ticket to the shipping dept. and that it shouldn't be a problem.

Finally an additional week late (long after my "scheduled" delivery) I see movement on the package. Hurray! Right? Nope, once again the same thing as the first time. Suddenly tracking updates and that a delivery attempt was made and I wasn't home. Well, my GF was home and my other roommate was home. I also looked at security cameras again and see no driver on them. Also, I was assured that the signature requirement should have been removed, or at the very least a note was made on the delivery the driver should have seen. This is getting pretty messed up now. Two delivery attempts yet I have proof there is no delivery person coming to my house at all? Customer service is no help at all of course. They will just "apologize for the inconvenience" and place a ticket for a re-delivery attempt.
It is so messed up that Newegg cannot actually communicate with Newegg's own in-house delivery service. Also messed up that their driver keeps saying he is doing his job, yet I have proof he isn't coming by at all. So I contacted customer service again and confirmed with them that the order had the correct delivery address. It did. I asked if they could change the delivery address (re-route) the package to my work since apparently, the driver doesn't want to deliver to my house. I was told that should be fine and a ticket was being put in for that request.

Nothing happened on the package for another 2 days, so I contact customer service and ask what is going on with it. I ask about the delivery address change and am told that the request didn't go through properly and there is nothing they can do. _sigh_ Well whatever, can they please deliver it to my house? I am told it will for sure be delivered by the next day.
Next day comes, nothing. The next day, nothing. I contact customer support again and tell them I would just like a refund. Obviously, this isn't going to be delivered and the driver has been lying about ever having tried to. I am told to just go through the standard return procedure and it should be all good. So I do that and am told it should take 3-5 days to approve my return once they have the item back. That is so annoying since the item never got to me and is still at their company, in the hands of their shipping department, in their warehouse.

It has now been 5 days since I did the return and I still have no refund, there hasn't been a single bit of movement on the package either indicating it is being returned or delivery or anything. I tried contacting customer service again this afternoon and the chat won't go through any longer, it just stays forever on "connecting to an agent". Let it sit for an hour as well. Feels almost like they blocked me cause they got tired of talking to me.
So it has been 3 full weeks and I still don't have my HBA, no refund either to use the funds elsewhere to get it, and my new drive shelf I was going to use with it has been sitting here waiting after traveling across the country faster than Newegg can go 3 cities over. If it goes to next Monday and I have no money back and no movement on tracking I am just going to open a refund case with Paypal for an item not received.

So it isn't just that Newegg is recycling RMA'd items as new. Their entire business seems filled with lazy and incompetent employees. It wouldn't surprise me if this is part of the main issue as to why RMA items are going into the new parts area. Employees are probably dumb enough they just see the box has the same picture on it and throw it all together because they don't know anything more.
Never ordering from Newegg again.


----------



## D-EJ915

Corsair sucks really badly for things like that, fedex decided on their own to deliver my package to another place and so I had it returned to Corsair and after 2 weeks of me badgering them I finally got my refund a month after they received it.

Newegg wasn't too bad when UPS didn't deliver on time for my paid extra shipping though, just had to wait until UPS processed the claim for it not arriving on time which was just a few days and since I was already jacked at that point by the delivery time it wasn't even important anymore lol.


----------

